# ST Joseph's Seminary. Upholland. July 2015.



## Telf. (Sep 10, 2015)

My 4th visit to my favorite UK site, visited with Will knot, Lavino, Dangle angle, Whoopsahoopaa and a non member, cheers lads.

After all meeting up in a nearby car park we crammed into two cars and off we went hoping not to bump into security or set them alarms off, anyways after five glorious hours in there and a pack lunch, back out we came then round the corner straight into the usual security guy, as we walked towards him he said "alright" and he kept on going as did we, lol


Some history borrowed from Lavino's report.

St Joseph’s Seminary at Upholland opened in 1883, the first phase was built to a design by James O’Bryne. Set amongst a backdrop of copse and wildwood amidst gently sloping fields, the buildings are flanked with rough-hewn stone. An upper and lower lake are separated by a gentle and soothing waterfall. 1 The 150 acres of land the seminary is built upon had been purchased at auction in 1877. The grandeur of the chapels, meeting rooms, fixtures and fittings was unbelievable.

The seminary was closed during WW1 and reopened in 1919 along with a junior seminary. The second phase of construction commenced in 1923. The design was in a different style to the original buildings, however it was equally as grand. Landscaped gardens and sports facilities were also completed by 1927. A new chapel was added in 1930 along with 14 sub chapels. The final addition to the site was a science block. 2

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.





Thanks for looking Telf


----------



## Lavino (Sep 10, 2015)

Excellent pics there. Like the sinks one don't see them on many reports. No matter how many times you visit here there's always something new you haven't seen before. Was a good day out was this ...


----------



## Lavino (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't remember the police helicopter coming over. In the last picture oliceman:


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 10, 2015)

That spiral staircase is really quite something! Security obviously didn't care much on that day haha!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice one. The one place id love to revisit and have always said I will, but never have


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice one there..I have been twice now myself and I am going to do a third and final visit for sure


----------



## Telf. (Sep 11, 2015)

Lavino said:


> I don't remember the police helicopter coming over. In the last picture oliceman:



LOL. My first visit years ago We had the helicopter on us after setting the alarms of then when the plod came in and fished us out.


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice... proper want to back as well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds like security was lost for words!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2015)

Great stuff there. Love the spiral staircase shots. The building's looking a bit poorly either side of the staircase innit?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2015)

Excellent work! I never tire of that spiral stair! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Telf. (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for comments guy's.


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice 
I have been wanting to do this one for a while now.


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Great stuff there. Love the spiral staircase shots. The building's looking a bit poorly either side of the staircase innit?


Yeah definitely one of those must have shots, I like the pics of the carpet tiles and the rats looking peckish, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Telf. (Nov 28, 2015)

Visited st joes again very recently, there is a new 9ft palisade fencing around parts of the building.


----------

